# Alaqua Bayou



## cbayne3

First trip in the new (to me) PA. Worked like a dream. I was able to cover much more water than I could in the Big Tuna. I spent some time getting everything rigged to my liking, finally hit the water around 1:30 p.m. I started drifting down the creek, fan casting and getting the hang of the PA. I met one guy who said he couldn't NOT catch any reds, but they were all under slot. So I thought it'd be a good day. But I couldn't find any fish that wanted to bite. Went into the bayou you the mouth of the bay, saw a pelican diving and re-diving, along with flipper, but again, no fish that wanted to come home for dinner. As the sun started going down, I worked my way back to the boat launch, mapping out the bayou and creek with the fish finder. All in all, while there were no fish, it was worth it to get the kayak squared away. Besides the nice guy I met at the launch, every other person I saw didn't have much luck either. The general consensus was that even though it's been a little cold lately, the slot ends and specks haven't made their way into the bayous and rivers yet. Not sure if that's the case everywhere else, but I thought I'd share for y'all. 

Tight lines!


----------



## cbayne3

Some scenery from the trip


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

I haven't fished in there yet but I have considered it. Have you fished around the 331 bridge rubble? I always get something there....


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

I haven't fished in there yet but I have considered it. Have you fished around the 331 bridge rubble? I always get something there....


----------



## cbayne3

I haven't fished there. I'm not familiar with that location. Is bridge rubble separate from the actual bridge? 

I'm going to hit Alaqua again at some point. The creek gets real deep in some places, so I think it would be a good spot... unless some more experienced anglers tell me otherwise ☺


----------



## themance

Great pics. Specks will be in there soon.


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

As far as the rubble, it is on the north west side of the 331 bridge. You can see it if you get over there, it feel in the water and has a section that is still connected to land. Everytime I fish it, I get decent reds, specks, or fflounder..... Just something to look into.

As far as the creek goes, I've never fished it either so I wouldn't be of much help. 

Do you live in Freeport, SRB, or the Destin area by chance? If so, we should get up and do some kayak fishing one day when I'm in town from work. I'm home for two weeks at a time and always looking for someone to fish with.... I'm no pro by any means lol.


----------



## cbayne3

I'm actually over in the Niceville area, but "have kayak, willing to travel" definitely applies. I'm certainly not a pro either, so between the two of us I think we could def do some damage! When's the next time you're in town?


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

I should be home somewhere around December 1st or 3rd then home for two weeks


----------



## Salt Lines

where do you put in to fish Alaqua Bayou? 
I live in Santa Rosa Beach, have been taking my yak mostly into the gulf this year, but now that the water temp is dropping and pelagics are leaving I want to start chasing redfish in the bay. If you guys ever want a partner to fish with let me know


----------



## cbayne3

The one time I went, I hit a small boat launch south of hwy 20. It's funny because I was just thinking of hitting the gulf since it seems the bay is starting to cool down in terms of action


----------



## cbayne3

But I'm gonna try to fish, weather depending, this weekend and all next week. As stated before, def not a pro, but willing to share what I do know


----------



## panhandleslim

Still massed in the bays.


----------



## cbayne3

Including Choctaw?


----------



## Destin Realtor

The boat launch is Portland Park... Alaqua will be full of specks soon. I used to kayak fish it all the time before I bought my boat. When you put in at the park and head down creek the best spots are the right side of the creek all the way down to the first bend.

When you get to the first bend there is a deep hole there you will be casting to the bank on your left and drifting back to you.

Then just drift down fishing mostly to the right side till you hit the mouth. Half way to the mouth on the right is a tree sticking out in the water fish all around that.

I've also fished up creek on the second bend to the left and caught them up there to.
Sometimes the trout are thick other times nada.... sometimes cold, other times warmer weather, hard to pattern and it sux to drift that creek and make the paddle of shame back to the dock with nothing to show. Great place to fish in the winter. The shipyard canal is also pretty good there in Freeport I usually fish both of those in the same day since there so close.
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## cbayne3

Sounds line some pretty solid advice Mr Realtor! I plan on trying it out later this week.


----------



## cliphord

I live in freeport and I fish alaqua a lot. I have fished the east side of 331 also and hog town bayou. All of these spots are great. I am going on leave the 15 of Dec. and I will be looking to fish whenever I can. Hit me up! I have a PA and need fishing buddies!


----------

